# 2015 Olympia Amateur



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2015)

Nicolas Vuilloud 10 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2015)

Ludovic Bogaert 9 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2015)

Raul Maghiar 7 weeks out at 112kgs

https://www.facebook.com/RaulMaghiarFanPage


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2015)

Valantis Dokos 4.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

Overall winner David Hoffmann


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

David Hoffmann Interview and posing 1 day out (in German)

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/9...sing-interview-onedayout-amateur-olympia-2015

Behind the scenes gallery

http://www.team-andro.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=2757


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

Results

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-22066-olympia-amateur-spain-2015-vysledky-a-fotografie-den-1.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2015)

Overall Galleries

http://www.eastlabs.sk/olympia/4159/2015-olympia-amateur-spain-fotogalerie-overall-champions


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2015)

2015 Olympia Amateur Spain Bikini OVERALL


----------

